# Impulsive buy - herd of 6 does



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Found an old ad on kijiji where a seller majorly reduced initial price to $500 for 6 does! There are 2 3-yr-olds, 3 6-yr-olds, and an 8-yr-old. Two of them were reserve & champion show goats back in their day. One is an old Lamancha, 1 is a purebred Kiko, and 4 are Boer crosses. Their a bit of a disfunctional group and I'm seriously considering sending 2 of them to market, the mean lamancha & 1 boer show girl because she has an abscess. The Boers are out of an awesome Champion buck so I'm excited to get some kids out of them! Here's a few of them....first 2 pics are the 3 yr olds (my favourites), then the kiko, and lamancha. I know the old ones need some groceries. I didn't get good pics of the old show girls but the 2 younger does are daughters of the show girls.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! You certainly got your money worth.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats! Definitely get some selenium into them. If they didn't have loose minerals at their old home, they should be crazy about them!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, they are going crazy over the mineral I have out! The seller said the doe in first pic never stayed in their pen because she got beat up. Same thing was happening here, till she jumped the fence into the pen with all my other goats who are dehorned. There she proceeded to beat up on them till I was afraid she's gonna kill someone so separated her all alone now. She seems happier now. Not sure how I'm gonna manage them long term. That's why I thought maybe if I cull the couple bossy ones, the rest would learn to get along.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If you cull the bossy ones, in all likelihood the seconds-in-command will just fill their places. That usually happens. You don't realize how brutal a doe can be until she reaches the top of the herd order. Make sure there are multiple hay racks and water buckets and plenty of space for all of them, they should settle in.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good buy


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, Saltylove, I'm sure another goat will take queen position if I cull the 2 worst ones. They're a little crowded as it is anyway, so hopefully the other 4 will get along after 2 are gone. I'm hoping to put them together with my other does then in a couple weeks with more space to run around in. These girls make my other does look quite small in comparison so I'm excited to see what I can get out of them!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How are the new does settling in Carolyn? Did you decide to sell a couple?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, I sold 2 of them at market this week. The other 4 are getting along just great together with no one being obnoxious to the others. I'm thrilled! If you check my other thread about a buck you'll see that I've also bought a new buck now to breed to these girls. He's a commercial buckling out of really great lines. I felt like I want to raise some real quality kids to keep out of these does and having a worthwhile buck would be important for this. See my other thread for pics of him. Here's a pic of the 3 boer x does and then I also still have the gaunt looking kiko I'm trying to bring back to better condition.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Good buy, Carolyn! Wow, deals like that are hard to pass up  Congrats on getting a Sugarfield buckling as well, they have some nice goats!


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

I also have a hateful, bossy LaMancha doe that I am trying really hard with. I have thought of getting rid of her because she is such a bully, but I am hearing someone else in the pecking order will just take her place. Can't we just all get along?


----------

